
Accelerating Conway’s Game of Life with SIMD Instructions - ingve
https://lemire.me/blog/2018/07/18/accelerating-conways-game-of-life-with-simd-instructions/
======
BenjiWiebe
If somebody could post a nice write up of the hashlife algorithm, that'd be
nice.

~~~
pasabagi
Have a look at: [https://gitlab.com/hashlife-in-literate-
ocaml](https://gitlab.com/hashlife-in-literate-ocaml)

It's in ocaml (a ml), so it might not be to your taste, but it's very nicely
written.

